# Dr Pepper thieves bottle



## Lofaac (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a thieves bottle that I have a hard time to find a value on.
The embossed letters says "Registered" "We pay for evidence convicting thieves for refilling our bottles the Dr Pepper Co Kansas CITY MO". The bottom is marked DR. With embossed letters.
It seems like bottles from St Louis and Waco is the most common ones but still pretty pricey, does anyone have an idea of the value of my bottle?
Thank you!


----------



## Lofaac (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Lofaac (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## RCO (Feb 4, 2019)

definitely unusual , the only bottles I've seen that are similar come from Winnipeg . there is a few soda's from that city which have similar writing all over the bottle so no one else could re sue it 

but its not something you commonly see , but I have no idea what this specific bottle would be worth


----------



## Dr Peppert Sam (Jul 31, 2020)

Lofaac said:


> I have a thieves bottle that I have a hard time to find a value on.
> The embossed letters says "Registered" "We pay for evidence convicting thieves for refilling our bottles the Dr Pepper Co Kansas CITY MO". The bottom is marked DR. With embossed letters.
> It seems like bottles from St Louis and Waco is the most common ones but still pretty pricey, does anyone have an idea of the value of my bottle?
> Thank you!


Do you still have this bottle?


----------

